# iBook G4 ne démarre plus



## zap19 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Voila mon iBook G4 ne démarre plus, j'ai un écran gris clair qui s'affiche avec la pomme en gris foncé et rien d'autre. Pas de messages d'erreur.

J'ai inséré le disque d'installation, et ouvert l'utilitaire de disque. 
Je fais "réparer le disque" : aucun problème. 
Quand j'essaie de réparer ou de vérifier les autorisations j'ai un message qui s'affiche: "Erreur interne d'Utilitaire de disque
Utilitaire de disque a perdu sa connexion avec Outil de gestion de disque et ne peut pas continuer. Veuillez quitter outils relancer Utilitaire de disque."

J'ai aussi appuyé sur la touche alt en démarrant pour vérifier les éléments et tout est OK.

J'ai aussi tenter d'appuyer sur pomme+S mais là rien ne se passe.

Je suis pas très douée en informatique, je me demande s'il y a une solution ou si mon ibook est mort   Ça fait un peu plus de trois ans que je l'ai et ces derniers temps il avait tendance à devenir extrêmement lent parfois. 

Je précise aussi qu'hier il marchait très bien et que je n'ai rien installé de nouveau ni fait de mise à jour.

Voila si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je l'en remercie d'avance 

Joyeux Noel à vous!!


----------



## camissan (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut,
J'ai eu le même problème que toi il y a un an tout pile et j'ai changé le disque dur de l'iBook. Moi non plus je ne voyais plus l'espèce de roue qui tourne, en revanche, l'utilitaire de disque me disait qu'il fallait le changer le plus rapidement possible en faisant mes sauvegardes.
Plus tard, j'ai secoué l'ancien disque pour voir et j'entendais la tête de lecture remuer dedans.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut, essaye un reset PRAM (Pomme + Alt + P + R maintenue enfoncer au démarrage et attendre 3 Dong) puis un reset PMU http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Sinon je penche pour le disque dur HS car tu dit que ton iBook est devenu lent. Il y a 99% de chance que ton disque sois mort surtout vus le message de l'utilitaire de disque

Voila

PS : camisan on ne remonte pas un vieux (pas si vieux mais bon) post comme ça ...


----------



## zap19 (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut,
J'avais déjà fait un reset PRAM et un reset PMU mais pas de changement.
J'ai donc formaté (après avoir récupérer mes données), il a remarché quelque temps mais là il ne démarre plus de nouveau (cette fois la roue tourne). 
Je pense aussi que ce doit être le disque dur.

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## camissan (26 Janvier 2009)

Pardon pour le remontage du topic mais personne n'a donné de réponse jusqu'à maintenant alors que tout le monde avait une idée, c'est dommage.
Je crois qu'il ne te reste plus qu'à le changer...


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Janvier 2009)

Je penche également pour le disque dur. 
Entent tu un bruit bizarre au niveau de celui-ci ?


----------

